# My artwork



## SeverinR (Oct 19, 2012)

Double Unicorn shield
SeverinR's deviantART Gallery

Ram skull shield
SeverinR's deviantART Gallery

I have two more I need to get pics of.


----------



## Jabrosky (Oct 19, 2012)

Very nice, my favorite is the ram skull.


----------



## Ankari (Oct 19, 2012)

Jabrosky said:


> Very nice, my favorite is the ram skull.



Agreed.  Are those functional?


----------



## Tansy (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome.  I hope you don't let anyone hit those with a sword and ruin your nice art.


----------



## Gurkhal (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice shields. If I would complain about something it is that the first shield with the unicorns may use a bit bit to many colors. I would probably have the middle chevron be red as the other two since you have white and gold unicorns on top of it


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 30, 2012)

All have forearm and hand straps adjusted to my placement.
Went out with my daughter and dog, in garb and carried a shield on my back. 

Each one has screws for wire to hang on the wall too.

Gurkhal: I did think of that, but the shield base I liked had the chevrons of two colors.

This is the shield I carried for Holloween, I don't have a pic of it with its border.   
SeverinR's deviantART Gallery


----------



## Jabrosky (Nov 1, 2012)

What kind of material do you use to make the shields?


----------



## Zero Angel (Nov 8, 2012)

Everyone in our SCA group has a rule that we are not allowed to do medieval garb and the like for Halloween get-togethers 

What are you using to fasten the edging? Chicago screws / rivets?


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 9, 2012)

Jabrosky: I usually use Luan two pieces glued together and placed on a shield press. I just placed 1/4 inch ply and it was alot more difficult to get to bend. When dry I cover it completely in cloth and use primer over the cloth.

Zero: I am not officially part of any SCA group(have not been active since the divorce 2yrs), but I always try to include one new piece if I wear it for holloween. I don't believe the local group, nor the equestrain groups ever mentioned that rule.  To me, just another chance to show others the SCA. But to each there own.


----------



## Zero Angel (Nov 9, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> Jabrosky: I usually use Luan two pieces glued together and placed on a shield press. I just placed 1/4 inch ply and it was alot more difficult to get to bend. When dry I cover it completely in cloth and use primer over the cloth.
> 
> Zero: I am not officially part of any SCA group(have not been active since the divorce 2yrs), but I always try to include one new piece if I wear it for holloween. I don't believe the local group, nor the equestrain groups ever mentioned that rule.  To me, just another chance to show others the SCA. But to each there own.



It's just a household rule, nothing official. I was sharing it, not complaining you weren't using it. Otherwise when we have Halloween parties everyone would look like we were going to an event. Plus, most of us have developed some nice medieval garb by now, so it's a little unfair if we allow it and there are contests and the like.

Anyway, are those rivets on the shield edging?


----------



## alien (Nov 14, 2012)

I like the look of both of them. 

I mean, I wouldn't take them to war, but as an art piece, I think they're splendid. 

Nah, I'm kidding, I'd totally fight Tolkien-Lore orcs with those.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 19, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> It's just a household rule, nothing official. I was sharing it, not complaining you weren't using it. Otherwise when we have Halloween parties everyone would look like we were going to an event. Plus, most of us have developed some nice medieval garb by now, so it's a little unfair if we allow it and there are contests and the like.
> 
> Anyway, are those rivets on the shield edging?


Sorry, I missed this question.
The edging is leather and tacks.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2013)

No battering = no shield! : D Come on, kiss it with a mace or something. It will gain the eeriness and soul instantly.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 7, 2013)

completed 4 full size shield bases. (the wood part cut and sanded, without the fabric covering.)
Got 2 small shields ready to cut into shield form. Need to glue one more small.

Got one request for a persons internet Coat of arms. (Which may or may not be the coat of arms for his family.)
Using one for GOT Stark as mentioned on other thread.
So will have a couple to make what I want. 
Might have to find more leather.


----------



## SeverinR (May 29, 2013)

Finally accepted the request,
Just need to finalize the shades of blue he wants, then ready to paint it.


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 10, 2013)

The requested piece, first coat of paint for each item.


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 5, 2013)

Did a couple more coats and did the border lines, and now the person I'm making it for decided he wants his family name at the bottom.
Top maybe, along the bottom arch, maybe. But the space at the bottom is really to small.


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 10, 2013)

The requested COA wants it to look more of a coat of arms rather then a shield.
So I need to try to put a knights helm above the top.  Might look good, might not.  

I have also began painting Game of thrones Stark shield.
Unfortunately I only have enough leather for one shield.


----------

